# INCHEON | Projects & Construction



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Songdo Block A10 (not sure if that's final or not):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better quality pics: 


















http://www.tcafe2a.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=c_travel&wr_id=55135

Songdo's new future skyline from the harbour: 










Songdo C8-1 










Starfield Cheongna Mall - To be U/C next year 










Songdo Golden Harbour









http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20191211010007122


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

GS Construction is about to strike a deal with Bucheon City to construct the 'Bucheon Film Culture Complex'. 

The project is technically located in Bucheon, but the project is right on the border with Incheon which is a much larger city, and I don't feel the need to make a thread for Bucheon City atm... 

The project will house prominent players in the Hollywood film industry such as Sony Pictures, Marvel Experience, Columbia Pictures, Legendary Pictures, etc. The BFCC will also become home to domestic companies in gaming, animation, and Webtoons.

The article mentions movie history museums, VR/AR arcades, and Hollywood character experience venues as examples of cultural venues to be introduced to this project. 

For us skyscraper fans, a 70 floor-tall convention centre/hotel is slated to break ground in 2021 and top off in 2025: https://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20200109151055639


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> GS Construction is about to strike a deal with Bucheon City to construct the 'Bucheon Film Culture Complex'.
> 
> The project is technically located in Bucheon, but the project is right on the border with Incheon which is a much larger city, and I don't feel the need to make a thread for Bucheon City atm...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update. For those interested in this project, there is a dedicated thread which I had created last year as well: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2186622


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Victoria123 said:


> GS Construction is about to strike a deal with Bucheon City to construct the 'Bucheon Film Culture Complex'.
> 
> The project is technically located in Bucheon, but the project is right on the border with Incheon which is a much larger city, and I don't feel the need to make a thread for Bucheon City atm...
> 
> ...


More renderings: 


















http://m.fnnews.com/news/202001101311358724


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Factory turned into a cultural venue: 













































https://signal.sedaily.com/NewsView/1YXQW0KYX4/GX03


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Songdo Severance Hospital: 

song1 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

https://www.instiz.net/pt/6579146https://www.instiz.net/pt/6579146


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New renders for the waterfront projects: 

B3: 

b32 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

b34 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

b35 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

b31 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

B2: 




























B1:

b1 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Songdo E-Land Mall*

After years and years of delay, the Songdo E-Land Mall project seems to be moving forward. On the F6-2 block in Songdo (just South of Central Park), which has been stalled for the better part of the last decade, the developers are apparently planning to get the project approved by July and to start construction by the end of the year, with construction to last 4 years. The project is expected to top out at 33 floors.










http://www.kyeongin.com/main/view.php?key=20200211010002954

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9144/48145


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Songdo E-Land Mall*
> 
> After years and years of delay, the Songdo E-Land Mall project seems to be moving forward. On the F6-2 block in Songdo (just South of Central Park), which has been stalled for the better part of the last decade, the developers are apparently planning to get the project approved by July and to start construction by the end of the year, with construction to last 4 years. The project is expected to top out at 33 floors.
> 
> ...


Apparently these are the revised plans for the E-Land Mall Project:










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12642


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have some really good news to share. 

Apparently the two leading candidates - a Democrat (Jung-Il-Young) and Republican (Min Kyung Wook) are pushing for the revival of the Incheon 151 Tower. Considering how the Golden Harbour project was recently revived, I do think it is possible. 
The 151 Tower was designed to be 710m tall, but cancelled after the 2008 financial crisis broke out.

Incheon 151 Tower: 



















Songdo's response to the recent E-land proposal has been predominantly negative. The Justice Party governor Lee Jung Mi met with an E-land representative and expressed regrets on behalf of Songdo's citizens. The representative said that E-land has been monitoring the public's perception of their proposal, and said that they would sign a contract with one of Korea's top 5 architectural firms, and would resubmit an "iconic" proposal by the end of 2020.

Source: All that Songdo Naver Cafe


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Does anybody know if that Infinity Tower will be built?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Does anybody know if that Infinity Tower will be built?


Yes, as a matter of fact prep works have begun a few months ago: INCHEON | Crystal Top Tower | 448m | 1470ft | 30 fl | Prep


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction of the 3rd bridge to Yeongjong Island to begin this year*

The third bridge to link Yeongjong Island (where the Incheon Airport is located) to the peninsula will begin construction this December, after years (actually, almost 2 decades) of planning, with a goal of opening it in 2025.

It will be 4.6km long and have 6 lanes of traffic, linking the south part of Cheongna International City with Yeongjong International City (Sky City).

While the road will not be of "highway-caliber", it will certainly be very useful for the people of Incheon as it will be more convenient to go to Yeongjong compared to having to take either of the existing bridges which are farther North or South from downtown Incheon.
























청라-영종도 잇는 제3연륙교 연내 ‘첫 삽’


인천 서구 청라국제도시와 중구 영종도를 연결하는 제3연륙교가 12월까지 착공할 것으로 보인다. 이 교량은 영종대교, 인천대교에 이어 인천국제공항이 있는 영종도와 육지를 연결하는 …



www.donga.com













인천 영종∼청라 제3연륙교 연말 착공 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 신민재 기자 = 영종대교·인천대교에 이어 인천국제공항이 있는 영종도와 육지를 연결하는 세 번째 해상교량인 인천 제3연륙교 건설...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Yeonsu Culture & Arts Center*

The winning design for the Yeonsu Culture & Arts Center (in Yeonsu-gu, near Shinyeonsu Station exit 3) has been revealed.

The center will hav a main auditorium of 800 seats, and a exhibition area. Construction cost will be KRW 47 bn.

Construction should start after July 2021, for a completion in 2023.


















연수문화예술회관 이렇게 세워진다


2023년 준공 예정인 인천 연수문화예술회관에 세련미와 고혹적 아름다움을 입힌 설계안이 공모전에서 당선돼 눈길을 끌고 있다.연수구는 연수3동 행정복지센터 맞은편인 연수동 581의 2에 건립될 연수문화예술회관의 설계 공모 당선작을 최종 선정했다고 4일 밝혔다.구는 연수문화예술회관 건립을 위해 지난해 타당성 검토와 중앙투자심사 등 예산 확보를 위한 행정 절차를 완료하고, 올해 5월 설계 공모를 실시했다. 특히 최적의 설계안을 선정하기 위해 건축·무대 분야 전문가 9명으로 심사위원을 구성했다. 심사위원회는 전날 심사를 진행해 에스파스건축




www.incheonilbo.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

F6-1 B


















F6-1 C




































Songdo Severance Hospital



















Samsung Biologics Factories










Source: All That Songdo


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Art Center Incheon - Opera House and Museum*

Art Center Incheon partially opened in 2018, after almost 10 years of construction. But only Part 1 (the Classical Music hall) opened, which is the building on the left of the picture below.

Phase 2 has been delayed for years. Now, apparently, the plan is to have this phase 2 completed in 2025, at a cost of KRW 220 bn.

It will include a Opera House (1515 seats), as well as a museum and an observation desk.


















아트센터인천, 오페라하우스 2025년까지 건립


아트센터인천, 오페라하우스 2025년까지 건립, 강준완 기자, 사회




www.hankyung.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the new Incheon Harbor International Passenger Terminal*

This news was left unreported a couple of months ago, but the new Incheon Harbor International Passenger Terminal opened to the public back in June.


















인천항 신국제여객터미널 개장 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 신민재 기자 = 인천과 중국 10개 도시를 연결하는 정기 카페리선이 운항하는 인천항 신국제여객터미널이 15일 송도국제도시 9공...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Incheon old downtown harbor redevelopment for piers 1 and 8: 



























The masterplan: 


































중구 옛 개항장 일대 과거와 미래공존 도시로 거듭난다


인천시 중구의 옛 개항장 일대가 과거와 미래가 공존하는 세계적인 역사·문화·휴식공간으로 탈바꿈한다. 다른 곳과 확연하게 차별화되는 관광콘테츠가 마련되고, 주변 교통인프라도 대폭 확충된다. 1883년 개항 이후 이곳은 서울 못지않은 나라의 중심이었다. 그동안 듣도 보도 못한 서양문물이 인천을 통해 물 밀듯 쏟아져 들어왔고, 세계 각국 사람들이 오가고 머문 국




www.kgnews.co.kr












인천 개항장, 과거·미래 공존하는 세계적 관광지로 도약


인천투데이=이종선 기자 | 인천시가 개항의 역사를 고스란히 품고 있는 중구 개항장 일대를 과거와 미래가 공존하는 세계적인 도시로 만들겠다는 포부를 밝혔다. 교통인프라를 대폭 확충하고 차별화된 관광 콘텐츠를 마련할 계획이다.인천은 1883년 개항으로 서양문물을 처음으로 받아들인 최초의 국제도시다. 이에 최초의 근대식 컨테이너 항만과 최초로 지어진 근대건축물, 화려했던 조계지(외국인 거주 지역)의 흔적 등 많은 역사·문화자원이 개항장 곳곳에 남아있다. 이로 인한 관광객들의 발길도 끊이지 않는다.시는 이러한 개항장 일대에 내항재생사업과




www.incheontoday.com












인천시, '인천 내항' 재생 마스터플랜 시동 걸었다


원도심과 연계한 내항 일대 종합·체계적인 개발... 5개 추진 전략 발표




www.ohmynews.com





Current harbor:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Incheon old downtown harbor redevelopment for piers 1 and 8:
> 
> View attachment 535978
> 
> ...


I think this post would be the perfect opportunity for a quick random rambling about Incheon.

This project of redevelopment of the inner harbor has been one way or another in planning since I believe at least 2007. Now it seems to be getting more traction, but we're probably still quite far away from this being fully completed. When you look at how much time it has already taken for the North Harbor development in Busan, I wouldn't be surprised if it takes an additional 10 to 15 years.

But overall, I wanted to highlight my mixed feelings towards Incheon, especially as a "destination" (for tourism, leisure, entertainment). If you compare it to the other big Korean cities (besides Seoul), Incheon has the double advantage of having some history to display (the era of opening to the world in the late 19th century), and of course, the sea, with its numerous islands. Of course Busan has an even better location, but Incheon is more lucky in that regard compared to the 3 major inland regional capitals (Daegu, Gwangju, Daejeon). And Incheon has many other assets as well (on which I'll come back later), yet it lacks a strong identity. Busan is of course the "vibrant city" (the beaches, the wealth, the nightlife, but also the noisy markets, strong ahjummas...). But even Daegu, Gwangju and Daejeon have a strong identity. Daegu is the symbol of Korea's early industrialization. It's still a strong industrial area, with an industrious, proud, and conservative culture, which is famous for its traditional markets. Gwangju is quite the opposite: laidback, a bit rebel, with a focus on its culture (museums, biennale, heritage of the democratization movement). And Daejeon, whose development is a bit more recently, is known for its science, education, administration, and overall quality of living, even though it lacks "landmarks".

But Incheon doesn't really have a strong identity. Of course it's partly due to it being part of the Seoul's metropolis, but even then I think that Suwon has more of a cachet and feels more like a nice actual town.

One of Incheon's issue is probably its lack of geographical unity. The East part of town (Bupyeong/Gyeyang) is actually separatate from the rest by mountains, and actually feels like it should be merged with Bucheon.

On the west side, you have numerous isles, but which are obviously separated by the sea. And the waterfront of Incheon is actually an industrial harbor throughout, so no beaches, or no nature next to the sea at all. The new international districts of Songdo and Cheongna are also separated from the rest of the city by waterways. But the bigger issue is probably the industrial area in the middle of the city which cuts of the central part of the city from the North. So Incheon sometimes feel like more of a collection of districts not interlinked together.

As for "destination assets", any kind of landmarks or things to do in the city, it actually has quite a lot, and some of them very unique. Yet, many of them are not quite as good as they could be:

Wolmido: the waterfront theme park is quite unique, but it also feels a bit cheap and decrepit
Chinatown: the only true Chinatown in Korea, but it's not so big and feels a bit like a tourist trap which has been Disneylandified
Incheon Open Port Area: the area just south of Chinatown where the first open port of Korea was built towards the end of the 19th century. Probably the best area besides Jeong-dong in Seoul to see European-style buildings from that era. But right now, only some of the buildings in the area are from this era, and you won't feel transported to the 19th century like you would in Jeongdong
Songdo: Central Park is obviously really nice, but as a tourist, there's still not so many things to do besides the park (and there are other nice parks in major Korean cities as well). Seeing this planned city is interesting, but only the Central Park area is really beautiful. Of course, Songdo has become more lively and better for locals over the past 5 years or so (opening of new retail areas, better transport, doesn't feel like an empty town anymore)
Resorts of Yeongjong Islands: the resorts and casinos near the island near the airport are nice, but the island still feels quite barren, so it will be difficult to turn the area into a Korean "Macau", which is their goal
Songwol-dong Fairy Tale village: one of the many "theme street" or "mural street" which has emerged in Korea over the past decade or two. This one feels a bit artificial and creepy to me, compared to other ones which feel more natural (Mukho, Tongyeong, Yeosu, Jeonju...)
Islands: excluding the islands which are far from Incheon (Ongjin-gun and Ganghwa-gun which were actually not part of Incheon until a merger in 1995), they are fairly nice, but don't feel as natural and charming as islands which are a bit farther away from Seoul. Eulwangni beach is nice but far from the best beach, and Muuido or the other islands don't feel quite as lost in time as the islands of Yeosu, Mokpo or the rest of the country's South and South West. Something that Ganghwado does have going is the dolmens from the paleolithic and a couple of nice temples, so that got to count for something.

There are also things that Incheon just doesn't have compared to other major cities. It lacks major museums, it doesn't have many (any) historical buildings from the Joseon era, or a nice modern department store/transportation hub complex. It does have the Incheon Express Bus Terminal complex and the Lotte Department Store and the surrounding area, but it's not really new and is not that impressive for a city of 3 million. Incheon is not really known so much for its markets as well.

So, now I'm almost done... Sure, there are some very interesting things to do in Incheon, but the few times I've been there, I've found myself failing to truly grasp the city's identity, and the tourist attractions have sometimes been a bit of a mixed bag.

Of course, there is quite a lot of potential nonetheless, and the city has improved quite a lot already. With the development of the area near the airport, the growth of Songdo, the Incheon Asian Games infrastructure, and the recent expansion of the transport infrastructure (Incheon Line 1, Incheon Line 2, Suin Line, Line 7 western extension, AREX, GTX and KTX coming over the next decade), Incheon is making progress. There are also so very interesting projects going or in planning, such as the Songdo waterfront and the rest of the developments in Songdo, Robotland in Cheongna, the Cheongna CT Tower, more restoration of the old downtown, the redevelopment of the inner harbor which you just mentioned, some new museums planned. I hope that in the next decade or so Incheon will keep growing so that people in the rest of Korea start thinking: "hey, what about going to visit Incheon for 2 or 3 days".


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

kimahrikku1 said:


> I think this post would be the perfect opportunity for a quick random rambling about Incheon.
> 
> This project of redevelopment of the inner harbor has been one way or another in planning since I believe at least 2007. Now it seems to be getting more traction, but we're probably still quite far away from this being fully completed. When you look at how much time it has already taken for the North Harbor development in Busan, I wouldn't be surprised if it takes an additional 10 to 15 years.
> 
> ...


Interesting points. I wonder if it's feasible to designate the Chinatown area as a special architectural zone like Hanok villages, to encourage buildings with designs inspired by the open ports period (1876~1910). Maybe it'll look too theme-park-ish? Jeonju Hanok village did a great job. 
Incheon definitely could have seen better days had the 2008 financial crisis not happen... It was probably the city that was hit hardest in Korea by the crisis with regards to architecture and infrastructure projects. Now those failed and downgraded projects make Incheon feel like a city with isolated city centers made up of your typical 30-60-floor apartments. 
As you mentioned above, I think the Cheongna Tower and projects under development in Songdo will help, and I think the perception of Incheon will really take a big step forward when Incheon manages to make improvements to the old city. Otherwise, Songdo will be seen as Songdo, Cheongna as a "white new apartment city with a canal", Ganghwa as a "historical island for student tourists, turnip Kimchi, and where bad things began to Joseon", Yongjeong as "airport for travel, and place for foreigner casino-goers" and "Incheon" as "a big port city beside Seoul". I think rejuvenating the old downtown has the potential to pivot all of these attractions to make them stand out as something that Incheon itself has to offer.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Songdo District G5 development*

Here are the renders for the development of the District G5 in Songdo. This is the large plot of land between the Jack Nicklhaus Golf Course, the Songdo Lake under construction, and the Central Park area.

As you can see, there is a large amount of space between buildings at the forefront and the back, because the lot will include a large internal park as well.

The plot is almost 300,000sqm. There will be a total of 15 buildings, for 1544 housing units in total. The toal buildings are expected to reach a height of 46 floors, and a height of 151 meters.



























송도 ‘노른자땅’ G5블록 개발 가속도


인천 송도국제업무단지(IBD) 내 노른자 땅인 3공구 G5블록의 개발 밑그림이 그려졌다.18일 인천경제자유구역청에 따르면 지난 15일 오후 송도국제도시 G타워에서 열린 ‘제19차 경관위원회’에서 케이비부동산신탁㈜이 신청한 송도 3공구 G5블록 일원 주상복합 및 공동주택에 대한 안건이 조건부 의결됐다. 경관위원들은 수변공간과 공원을 연계할 수 있는 사업부지 저층부 공간의 공공성 확보와 공원 측 사유화 방지대책 등을 조건으로 제시했다.G5블록의 개발사업시행자는 송도국제도시개발유한회사(NSIC)이다. NSIC로부터 업무대행을 맡고 있는




www.kihoilbo.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Songdo Block A10 (not sure if that's final or not):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Construction of this project to start soon. I've created a dedicated thread: INCHEON | Songdo Crystal Ocean View | 140m | 460ft | 42...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Preferred bidder selected for the development of the Cheongna International Business District*

The consortium of Korea Land & Housing Corporation and Mirae Asset has been selected as the preferred bidder to lead the development of the Cheongna International Business District, located on the west end of Cheongna.

The KRW 1,700 bn project is scheduled for a full completion by 2027. The final contract is planned to be signed by March 2021, and construction will start (in a few phases) afterwards.

*







*









1조7000억 투입 청라 국제업무단지 개발 본격화


천 청라국제도시 국제업무단지 조감도. LH 제공 [파이낸셜뉴스] 총 사업비 1조7000억원이 투입되는 인천 청라국제도시 국제업무단지 개발사업이 본격화된다. LH는 해당 사업 우선협상대상자로 미래에셋대우컨소시..




www.fnnews.com













LH, 청라 국제업무단지 개발사업 본격화


LH는 총 사업비 1조 7000억원 규모의 인천광역시 청라국제도시 국제업무단지 개발사업 우선협상대상자로 미래에셋대우컨소시엄을 선정했다고 13일 밝혔다.이번 공모는 청라 국제업무단지에 AI,ICT등 4차 산업 관련 업종을 유치해 청라국제도시를 국제 비즈니스 거점으로 조성하고,지역경제를 활성화하기 위해 지난 7월 시행됐다.사업신청서 접수 결과 △미래에셋대우 컨소시엄 △보성산업 컨소시엄 △메리츠화재 컨소시엄 △지플래닝 컨소시엄 등 4개 컨소시엄이 참여해 경합을 벌였으며,각 컨소시엄에는 시행사,건설사,금융기관,외국법인 등 국내외 유수기업들




news.kbiz.or.kr


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Incheon old downtown harbor redevelopment for piers 1 and 8:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Quick question from someone who doesn't know much about Korean urbanism actually : Why is Incheon city planning and projects so similar to the Chinese way versized avenues, often boring developments composed of similar buildings with equal distance from each other, lack of urban feeling... 

Does SK propose a different model of urban planning similar to what we can see in Japan for example (e.g Minato Mirai in Yokohama) or in Europe ?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

skanny said:


> Quick question from someone who doesn't know much about Korean urbanism actually : Why is Incheon city planning and projects so similar to the Chinese way versized avenues, often boring developments composed of similar buildings with equal distance from each other, lack of urban feeling...
> 
> Does SK propose a different model of urban planning similar to what we can see in Japan for example (e.g Minato Mirai in Yokohama) or in Europe ?


That's a great question, for which there is more than one answer.

I think that probably the biggest reason is that Japan conducted most of its urban planning at the turn of the 20th century, taking inspiration from Europe for transportation. Japan focused a lot on railways, and its railway infrastructure is more developed than any other country. Train stations became natural hubs, automobile ownership remained low, and roads were kept small.

Korea was the complete opposite, it mostly developed from the 1960s, taking inspiration from the US at a time where cars had become the main mode of transportation (the peak of car culture probably being in 1950s and 1960s America). So Korea put a higher priority on cars, building highways and large avenues. Also, Korea is less stretched out than Japan where the population is mostly on the Fukuoka-Kansai-Nagoya-Kanto axis, so rail transports is a bit less practical in Korea due to the country's geography.

Another reason is Korea was historically more bureaucratic than Japan (feudalistic society), and is still a more centralized country. With the population and economy a bit smaller, it also means that provincial cities have less demand for office buildings. The centralization also means that there is a tendency for governments in Korea to draw up large-scale plans, sometimes not at the human scale.

Other factors include the fact that the Korean economy is led by a few huge companies, with their own "town" or "district" or huge "HQ Tower", while the Japanese economy relies on more middle-sized companies. This makes it a bit more easy to have human-sized complexes of mid-sized towers with more diverse tenants than 1 company taking up a huge building or whole area. Seismic activity also limits building heights in Japan, so instead you have groups of smaller size office buildings instead of one giant complex.

An other reason might be the fact that new development in Korea are usually more residential. Korea's demographic transition is not quite completed (even though the population is now stagnating), because the household size is still diminishing and the number of households is still growing significantly, meaning more demand for housing, resulting in development projects which have housing on one side, office in another, etc...

But there's a lot of "monkey see, monkey do" as well. It happens that Korea started to develop this way, and it has become an habit for Koreans to see development this way: from city planners, to developers, to architects, to consumers... everybody is used to this development model, and this is a pattern which doesn't change so easily.

Obviously I'm no expert, and there are probably other reasons as well.

That being said, I don't think that all developments in Korea are necessarily oversized or a Frankenstein-esque patchwork or buildings which don't go together. Especially in Seoul, developments in Yeouido have been quite well structures, and there are many new business districts which are in some ways similar to Yokohama Mirai 21 and feel more natural: Yeouido, Sangam DMC, Pangyo, Magok...
And Korean urban planning is far from being all bad. From very nice parks, to the huge improvements of the urban rail network, to office buildings which are probably individually more aesthetically building than in Japan where buildings are more stale... I don't think that we can say that the Korean development model is universally bad. It may not be adapted to all situations and to everyone's tastes, and certainly has its drawbacks, but it has its merits as well.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I still think that the particular period of Korea's formative growth years is more of an explanation than an excuse for why so much of its developments are fundamentally autocentric. Especially given the (correct) increasing emphasis on non-automotive transportation, particularly all the expensive new rail infrastructure being built, the country will need to put a stop to all these six-lane-wide roads built through so many new developments. If Korea was really concerned about equity, housing affordability, and low environmental impact, it'd limit new developments to those which don't require residents to own a car or take a bus to get around.

You still see newer train stations--e.g., Namwonju, Andong, and Gangneung--with large spaces allocated to parking, even though this is essentially a non-tax-revenue-generating use of land. There's no reason for this to be so, and for a national government still hung up on the national debt, you'd think something systemic like this would be seen for the problem that it is.

Of course, as an American, I focus on places like Korea and China in part because my own country feels absolutely hopeless in these sorts of issues....


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Renders for new apartments in District A of Songdo:*

District A9:






























Daum 카페




District A15:





















Daum 카페




District A16:





















Daum 카페




District A17:






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Songdo International City Library*

The winning proposal for the Songdo Internal City Library, which will be built just near the Jack Nicklaus Gold Club, has been selected, and was submitted by American architect firm Pentatonic. Final plans will be finalized by February 2022, after which the construction will start for a completion in 2023. Not a huge project by any means, but it looks very nice architecturally.





























































































Daum 카페











송도국제도시 도서관 국제설계공모 확정


인천 연수구 송도동 115-2번지(잭니클라우스 골프장 맞은편)에 인천을 대표하는 랜드마크로 건립될 송도국제도시 도서관이 치열한 국제설계공모 끝에 2일 당선작을 확정했다.당선작으로는 중앙의 공용공간으로부터 나누어지는 공간과 동선이 파리의 루브루박물관을 연상토록 설계한 ㈜선건축사사무소와 Pentatonic LLC(미국)의 공동 응모 작품이 최종 선정됐다.심사위원들은 수상작에 대해 목재 재질의 입면외장재가 친환경적인 외관을 형성시킬 수 있고 기존의 유형화된 도서관을 넘어 송도만의 새로운 유형의 도서관으로 설계됐다는 공통의견을 내놓았다.구




www.kgdm.co.kr













인천 송도국제도시도서관 설계 당선작 발표 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 김상연 기자 = 인천시 연수구는 송도국제도시도서관 설계 공모를 진행해 당선작을 확정했다고 2일 밝혔다.




www.yna.co.kr













선건축, ‘송도국제도시 도서관’ 설계공모 당선







www.dnews.co.kr













`송도국제도시 도서관 설계` 한미 공동응모작 당선


선건축·美 펜타토닉 LLC 출품작`크리스-크로스 라이브러리` 선정인천 연수구 송도동에 세워질 `송도국제도시 도서관` 건축설계 당선작에 (주)선건축사무소와 미국 펜타토닉 LLC가 출..




www.kyeongin.com


----------



## domsturtle (Sep 25, 2015)

skanny said:


> Quick question from someone who doesn't know much about Korean urbanism actually : Why is Incheon city planning and projects so similar to the Chinese way versized avenues, often boring developments composed of similar buildings with equal distance from each other, lack of urban feeling...
> 
> Does SK propose a different model of urban planning similar to what we can see in Japan for example (e.g Minato Mirai in Yokohama) or in Europe ?


So that everyone can get a nice view! And plenty of sunlight! For the cheapest development price possible! 

The post 70s urban development in East Asia mostly seem to follow the highway + Stuyvesant Town model, on steroids. Mind you most of the buildings in the pictures above are residential complexes, or "apartments" as the Koreans call it. For CBD, high-rise office buildings can be tightly packed next to one another. But for residential zones, the higher the building, the further they must be spread apart, again, for ample sunlight.


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

I get the economical aspects of this, it`s in fact way more easier for developers in terms of intellectual and material resources to build huge identical apartment blocks instead of integrated mid-rise complexes with unpredictable patterns. However, it would be interesting to see the social impact of such developments on local communities, families and children development...


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

skanny said:


> I get the economical aspects of this, it`s in fact way more easier for developers in terms of intellectual and material resources to build huge identical apartment blocks instead of integrated mid-rise complexes with unpredictable patterns. However, it would be interesting to see the social impact of such developments on local communities, families and children development...


It's actually built with the purpose of reducing stress, noise, and creating a comfortable living space for families.
They completely remove cars from the actual living space by putting parking underground and having no streets or parking within the complex, unlike the old apartments in Korea or Eastern Europe.
In old complexes you basically live in a giant parking lot and its dangerous for children and in old European apartments you only had a central space with little natural movement or nature.
With the modern Korean method the buildings are basically built into a park with nature, waterways, cycling paths, tennis or soccer courts, playgrounds, art installments, and more.
And the height and large spacing makes sure there's always sun and that it never feels crowded like in Hong Kong.

Here's a video walking inside an apartment complex:






The look from the outside with avenues is very different from the actual living experience it offers.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I've largely come to peace with Korean commieblocks. It might be nice, from an architectural perspective, if there was more variety, but if it meant more expensive housing, it'd ultimately not be worth it, and the architecture of most commieblocks, at least in Korea's larger cities, is slowly improving. Additionally, podium structures, including retail or other such facilities, are becoming more common, too, meaning that individual developments better coalesce into a livable streetscape, even if the streets dividing the individual projects are often still far wider than it needs to be. 

....And, on the subject of affordability, I'd think that the cost of buying a home in one of these complexes could be even better if there weren't expensive multi-story carparks being put under most of them (the impact of the cost of including parking in housing construction is a hot issue in the U.S., as well). Of course, that gets me to the waste of including cars so thoroughly in Korean development, generally, but I won't start beating that dead horse again.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Incheon old downtown harbor redevelopment for piers 1 and 8:
> 
> View attachment 535978
> 
> ...


Selected project for the Incheon Pier 8 rejuvenation project, awarded to Bando Construction and to be completed by the end of this year:




































반도건설, 인천 8부두 곡물창고 리모델링 사업 시공


[파이낸셜뉴스] 반도건설은 인천광역시와 운영사업자가 추진하고 있는 인천 8부두 곡물창고 리모델링 사업인 '상상플랫폼 개발사업'을 시공한다고 3일 밝혔다. 반도문화재단을 통해 동탄 등 지역문화 예술 발전을 위해 힘써온 반도건설은 상상플랫폼 개발사업 시공사로 참여하며 지역민의 문화생활을 위한 중요한 역할을 또..




www.fnnews.com










반도건설 인천 8부두 리모델링 사업 시공


반도건설은 인천시와 무영컨소시엄이 추진 중인 인천 8부두 곡물창고 리모델링 사업인 ‘상상플랫폼 개발사업’을 시공한다고 4일 밝혔다. 인천 중구 북성동1가 4-161 일대 연면적 2만5183㎡ 부지에 지상 4층 규모의 문화·집회시설, 근린생활시설 등을 결합한 복합문화 공간을 조성하는 프로젝트다. 2021년 말 완공을 목표로 한다. 인천시 도시재생활성화사업의 일환으로 추진되며 운영사업자인 무영씨엠건축사사무소 컨소시엄이 자본...



news.heraldcorp.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

New Complex (Songdo AIT Center) in Songdo (in front of the POSCO complex in East Songdo), topping at 27 floors:






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Hana Financial Group HQ in Cheongna*

The Hana Financial Group, one of South Korea's largest banks, recently announced the design of its new headquarters, which will be built in Cheongna. The design is from American architectural firm NBBJ.

Construction will start this November for a completion in late 2024.



























NBBJ, 하나금융그룹 글로벌 헤드쿼터 디자인 공개


[잡포스트] 박순철 기자 = 세계적인 건축 설계사 NBBJ가 청라에 세워질 하나금융그룹의 새로운 헤드쿼터 디자인을 발표했다.하나금융그룹의 헤드쿼터는 NBBJ가 팬데믹 이후 설계한 최초의 프로젝트로 웰빙과 공동체 향상에 초점을 뒀다.본 건축 프로젝트는 일과를 보내는 동안 정서적으로나 육체적으로 에너지가 고갈되지 않는 공간을 목표로 자연을 공간에 담아낸 디자인을 통해 유연한 사고와 영감을 줄 수 있도록 설계한 것이 특징이다.헤드쿼터 건물은 아래에서 위로 가로지르듯 이어지는 일련의 보행자램프로 구성되어 있으며, 공원과 같이 신선한 공기와




www.job-post.co.kr













NBBJ, 하나금융그룹 글로벌 헤드쿼터 디자인 공개


아마존, 구글, 삼성, 텐센트 등 기업의 혁신적인 헤드쿼터를 건축 및 디자인한 세계적인 건축 설계사 NBBJ가 청라에 세워질 하나금융그룹의 새로운 헤드쿼터 디자인을 발표했다. 하나금융그룹의 헤드쿼터는 NBBJ가 팬데믹 이후 설계한 최초의 프로젝트로 웰빙과 공동체 향상에 초점을 두었다. 본 건축 프로젝트는 일과를 보내는 동안 정서적으로나 육체적으로 에너지가 고갈되지 않는 공간을 목표로 자연을 공간에 담아낸 디자인을 통해 유연한 사고와 영감을 줄 수 있도록 설계한 것이 특징이다.NBBJ의 워크플레이스 디자인 담당 파트너인 로버트 맨킨(




www.nbntv.co.kr













인천 ‘청라’에 공들이는 하나금융그룹


하나금융그룹이 인천 청라국제도시에 세우는 ‘헤드쿼터(본사)’가 올해 11월 첫 삽을 뜬다. 하나은행은 지난달 서울아산병원, KAIST, KT&G 등과 손잡고 ‘청라의료복합…



www.donga.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New complex under planning for the redevelopment of the Michuhol District Office*

A consortium led by Kyobo Securities has been selected as the preferred bidder for the reconstruction of the Michuhol District Office, which apparently was built back in the 1960s, initially as a school, so is quite old. It will include many facilities for the community. There will also be an apartment complex, which will I guess be developed by another company of this consortium more specialized in housing. I'm not quite sure about the height yet, as I think that this will be finalized at a later date, along with the final renders.

Construction is scheduled to begin in 2023 for a completion in late 2028.



























인천 미추홀구청 신청사 건립 추진…우선협상대상자 교보증권 컨소시엄 선정


【파이낸셜뉴스 인천=한갑수 기자】 인천 미추홀구는 원도심에 새로운 활력을 주고 시민들에게 교육, 문화, 예술 등 복합공간을 제공하면서 보다 나은 행정서비스가 가능하도록 신청사 건립을 추진한다.미추홀구는 신청사 건립사업 우선협상대상자로 현대건설이 참여한 '교보증권 컨소시엄'이 선정됐다고 7월 31일 밝..




www.fnnews.com













미추홀구 신청사 2023년 착공 2028년 12월 완공 목표


인천투데이=김현철 기자│인천시 미추홀구(김정식 구청장)가 진행하는 신청사 건립사업 우선협상대상자로 ‘교보증권 컨소시엄’이 선정됐다.미추홀구는 30일 미추홀구 신청사 건립사업 우선협상대사자로 현대건설이 참여한 ‘교보증권 컨소시엄’을 선정했다고 공고했다.미추홀구 신청사 건립사업은 현재 청사가 위치한 면적 4만3000㎡(약 1만3000평) 땅에 청사, 청소년수련관, 공용주차장, 주민복합시설, 주상복합단지 등 행정, 교육, 문화, 주거 복합타운을 조성하는 사업이다. 사업비는 약 7000억원으로 추산된다.현재 청사는 1969년 경인교육대학교




www.incheontoday.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New 55-floor development complex at site of former Guwol Agricultural Wholesale Market*

The Lotte Group is planning to build a new complex in the middle of Incheon, on the site of the former Guwol Agricultural Wholesale Market, and next to the Incheon Lotte Department Store and Incheon Terminal. Below is the site of the former market, where Lotte plans to build a complex of 6 residential towers with a height of up to 55 floors. I'm not sure about the details, but this development is also related to the plans to build a Incheon Lotte Town, which would include the site of the Incheon Lotte Department Store and Bus Terminal, just west of the street from the market. You can see below the renders for the Incheon Lotte Town as well, which would be more commercial. However, I believe that it's a project which has already had quite a few setbacks, so I'm not sure exactly how close this whole thing is to becoming a reality or not, and the renders are likely outdated ones.






















http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/userArticlePhoto.html











롯데 구월농산물시장 개발사업, 아파트·아파텔 사업 '변질'


롯데쇼핑㈜의 인천 구월농산물도매시장 개발사업이 중심시가지 기능 강화라는 특별계획구역 지정 목적 등을 외면한 채 아파트(공동주택)아파텔(주거형 오피스텔) 조성사업으로 변질했다. 3일 인천시와 롯데쇼핑 등에 따르면 시는 이날 롯데쇼핑의 자회사인 롯데인천타운㈜이 제출한 도시




www.kyeonggi.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New park in Oseongsan next to the Incheon Airpot*

A new large park is planned to be built at Oseong Mountain (more of a small hill actually, with a "peak" of 52m, although it was actually 172m before the construction of the airport), just West of the Incheon Airport Terminal 1. This project had been proposed for a long time, but has finally been approved. Completion is planned for 2025.



























인천 영종도 오성산 근린공원 조성 추진…2025년 준공 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 윤태현 기자 = 인천 영종도 오성산에 야영장과 야구장을 갖춘 대규모 근린공원이 들어선다.




www.yna.co.kr







https://www.segye.com/newsView/20210817516502?OutUrl=naver











‘우여곡절’ 영종도 오성산 근린공원 조성 본궤도


오성근린공원 조감도. 사진=인천시청 제공[일요신문] 지지부진한 사업 추진으로 공원 실효 위기까지 처해졌던 영종도 오성산에 그동안 지역 주민들의 숙원사업인 대규모 근린공원이 조성된다.인천광역시(시장 박남춘)는 인천국제공항공사가 영종도 오성산 지역에 공원을 조성하기 위해 신청한 ‘오성근린공원 조성사업 실시계획’을 8월 17일자로 승인, 고시했다고 밝혔다. 이날...




ilyo.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Plans to build the Green Climate Fund Complex in Songdo Central Park with public funding*

There have been for quite a long time plans to build in Songdo Central Park the Green Climate Fund Complex. The GCF is part of the UN, and is the main if not only significant international institution located in Korea. Established in 2010 with only 48 employees, it has now reached 400 employees, and should eventually reach over 1000. Right now it's headquartered in the G Tower of Songdo Central Park, but a new dedicated building is planned to be built right next to it which will be dedicated to the GCF.

The government is speeding up on public funding for this project, which should ultimately be completed in 2027.


















송도국제도시 GCF Complex 조성사업 시동







www.dnews.co.kr













`GCF 콤플렉스` 설계 예산 국비 받는다


인천 송도국제도시에 녹색기후기금(GCF) 콤플렉스(Complex)를 조성하는 사업이 내년 기획재정부 예산에 최종 반영된 것으로 파악됐다. 우리나라에 있는 유일한 국제기구 본부인 G..




www.kyeongin.com













인천시, GCF 콤플렉스 가속도사업 성패 정부 예산 반영 건의


녹색기후기금(GCF) 연관 산업을 집적화하는 복합단지(콤플렉스·Complex) 건립에 인천시가 속도를 높이고 있다. 대통령 공약에 오르고도 진척이 더딘 상황에서 문재인 정부 마지막 예산에 반영될지가 사업의 성패를 가를 것으로 보인다.시는 GCF 콤플렉스 사업비가 내년 정부 예산안에 반영되도록 기획재정부와 국회에 건의하고 있다고 18일 밝혔다. 시는 이달 10일 기재부 예산협의회에서 GCF 콤플렉스 사업 반영을 건의한 데 이어 최근 지역 국회의원실을 방문해 건립 필요성을 설명한 것으로 전해졌다. 시는 GCF 콤플렉스 기본계획 수립과




www.incheonilbo.com













문 대통령 공약 'GCF 콤플렉스' 재시동 건다


인천시가 문재인 대통령의 지역공약인 송도 GCF콤플렉스 건립에 불을 다시 지핀다.송영길 더불어민주당 대표와 맹성규 국회 예산결산특별위원회 민주당 간사 등 지역 국회의원들도 힘을 보태고 있다.인천시는 문 대통령의 지역공약인 'GCF 활성화를 통한 녹색환경금융 도시 송도 건설'의 핵심사업인 GCF콤플렉스 조성사업을 국가사업으로의 전환 건의하고 있다고 26일 밝혔다.시는 미국 바이든 행정부 출범 이후 기후변화기금 규모를 83억 달러(2020년 12월 기준)에서 160억 달러까지 늘릴 것으로 전망하고 있다. 송도 GCF 사무




www.incheonilbo.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction of the National Museum of Writing Systems in Songdo, and of the National Maritime Museum*

My previous post made me realize that I had not written anything about the National Museum of Writing Systems. This museum will also be located in Songdo Central Park, immediately West of the proposed GCF Complex and of the current G Tower. It had been planned for a long time but construction only started a year ago or so. It will open next year, and was built at a cost of KRW 91 billion.



























인천 송도·월미도에 세계문자박물관·해양박물관 짓는다


인천 송도·월미도에 세계문자박물관·해양박물관 짓는다, 강준완 기자, 사회




www.hankyung.com













인천시, 국립세계문자박물관 2021년 11월 완공 순항


인천시 연수구 송도동에 들어서는 국립세계문자박물관이 오는 2021년 완공을 목표로 순항 중이다.2일 문화체육관광부 등에 따르면 지난해 11월 국비 908억 원을 들여 착공에 들어갔지만, 최근 코로나19로부터 유물구비 경매가 취소되면서 유물확보가 어려움을 겪었다.이에 인천시와 문체부는 유물을 구비하기 위해 소장품 위원회 등 다른 방안을 모색했다.최근 소장품 위원회를 진행해 14개의 유물을 확보했고, 더 많은 양질의 유물을 확보하기 위해 주요 소장자들에게 기증 유도, 대여 등을 했다.또 장기대여를 하거나 대여가 안되는 유물은 디지털로




www.joongboo.com













인천시, 12월 7일 '2020 인천세계문자 포럼' 개최


2022년 국립세계문자박물관 개관 홍보 및 세계 문자 정보 공유하고자




www.ohmynews.com













국립세계문자박물관, 인천 송도에 들어선다…2022년 개관


(인천=뉴스1) 강남주 기자 = 국립세계문자박물관이 27일 인천 송도에서 착공했다. 세계문자박물관 건립은 인류 문자의 다양성을 보존하고 관련 연구·교육 및 학술교류의 세계적 거점을 마련하기 위해 문화관광부가 추진한다




news.naver.com





There's also another major museum which will start construction this September, the Incheon National Maritime Museum. It will open in 2024, and be located at the southern tip of Wolmido, in a area which was reclaimed from the sea a few years.


















국립인천해양박물관 내달 착공…해수부, 내일 지역설명회 개최 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김기훈 기자 = 해양수산부는 이달 12일 오후 2시 인천시민 등을 대상으로 국립인천해양박물관 건립사업 지역설명회를 연다고 11...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*'Yeongjong Sky City Hanshin The Hue 2nd' model house opened on the 8th of this month.








*

The Hanshin Public Consortium will open a model house for the 'Yeongjong Sky City Hanshin The Hue 2nd car' to be built in Yeongjong Sky City in Incheon on the 8th and start selling in earnest.

'Yeongjong Sky City Hanshin The Hue 2nd' is built in Yeongjong Sky City A40 block with 12 buildings with 1 basement level and 22 stories above the ground, with a total size of 870 households of 74 to 84 m². By exclusive area, ▲74㎡A 232 households ▲74㎡B 41 households ▲74㎡C 15 households ▲84㎡A 306 households ▲84㎡B 59 households ▲84㎡C 128 households ▲84㎡D 89 households.

This complex is a privately-participated public sale complex supplied by a public institution and a private construction company in a joint project method, and a reasonable sale price is set compared to the surrounding market price. In addition, as the contractor is selected through a public offering process, excellent product quality is also expected.

Excellent educational conditions are a strength. It is a 'Chopumah' complex adjacent to Incheon Sky Elementary School, and the conditions for commuting are good.

The transportation network in all directions is also a strength. It is easy to move within the area through the nearby Haneul-daero, and Yeongjong IC and Geumsan IC are nearby, so you can easily go to and from Cheongna International City and Songdo International City. Airport Railroad Unseo Station is located 10 minutes away by car, so it is convenient to use public transportation.

A number of transportation network expansion projects are also planned. The 3rd Land Bridge, which will be constructed with a total length of 4.67 km and a width of 29 to 30 m and with 6 lanes round-trip from Jungsan-dong, Jung-gu, Incheon to Cheongna-dong, Seo-gu, is scheduled to open in 2025. Once opened, it is expected to be able to reach the western part of Seoul in about 30 minutes. In addition, the Gyeongin Expressway underground project, which subgrades the 19.3km section from Sinwol IC through Seoincheon IC to Namcheongna IC, the entrance to the 3rd overland bridge, is included in the government's 'Second Expressway Construction Plan', which is expected to significantly alleviate traffic congestion. am.

The living infrastructure is well equipped. Entering the Jungsan living area where a large-scale residential town is formed, it is easy to use various convenience facilities, and Lotte Cinema ? hospital ? pharmacy ? It is also close to the commercial district with restaurants and other facilities. It has a pleasant residential environment as it is adjacent to neighboring parks, including Bakseok Park, which is about 350,000 square meters.

Based on abundant development opportunities, it also has high future value. The 'Inspire Complex Entertainment Resort', which consists of a 5-star hotel, arena, convention, foreigner-only casino, and indoor water park, is about to open in 2023.

It also has product qualities that match its location value. The plan is to protect the privacy of the residents and satisfy the pleasant living environment at the same time by securing a south-facing complex arrangement and a wide distance between buildings. In particular, about 40% of the area of the complex is devoted to landscaping, which has been realized as an eco-friendly ecological complex, and specialized spaces such as Edu-specialized squares, household-type complex clusters, and theme streets are also planned.

The interior is designed with a 4-bay structure (except for some furniture) to provide excellent light and ventilation, and provides various options so that residents can decorate according to their lifestyle. In addition, eco-friendly finishing materials are introduced, and a number of specialized designs that increase storage and space efficiency are applied.

A sales official said, "This is a public sale complex with private participation, and a reasonable sale price of 11 million won per 3.3 square meters is set, and it has a product quality that is inferior to that of a private sale. In addition to being in a location with excellent conditions, a high rate of competition for subscription is expected as many major development projects such as the 3rd Land Bridge and the undergroundization of Gyeongin Expressway are scheduled." Occupancy is scheduled for January 2024.

Starting with the special supply on the 13th, the pre-sale schedule will receive the first order on the 14th and the second order on the 15th. The winners will be announced on the 24th of the same month, and the party contract will be held from November 16th to 20th.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ganghwa-do’s only large-scale brand apartment… Incheon Ganghwa Seohee Star Hills Sales.










A large-scale brand apartment building in Ganghwa-do, Incheon, 'Incheon Ganghwa Seohee Star Hills' is going on sale.

Incheon Ganghwa Seohee Star Hills, the only large-scale brand apartment in Ganghwa-do, will be built in 18 buildings in two complexes in the area of Chang-ri, Seonwon-myeon, Ganghwa-gun, Incheon, with a total of 1,324 households with 2 basement floors and 25 floors. A total of 457 households for general sale are scheduled to be recruited.

Seohee Construction, who is called a representative of the local housing association business, took charge of the construction. Seohee E&C climbed 10 places to 23rd in the 2021 construction capability evaluation announced last month. Construction capability evaluation refers to an evaluation containing performance management status technology, etc., announced annually by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport for construction companies nationwide. It is evaluated as an indicator with public credibility in the industry.

The complex consists of a residential space with a size of 59 m² to 85 m², which is highly preferred. There are five types, such as 59A㎡, 59B㎡, 72A㎡, 72B㎡, and 85A㎡.



It also provides an alpha room, a hidden space. Alpha Room can be selected to be used as a room or storage space.*


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Some detailed renderings of office towers planned for Cheongna International Finance District.

West Incheon Revenue Agency (tax office)
Apparently already under construction according to a local city forum: 청라 국제업무단지 (5단지) 세무타운 조감도


















IFEZ successfully sealed a partnership with LH and Mirae Asset Consortium to develop Plot 'Ga" (가).
The office buildings will house fintech, IoT, and AI companies, and the first stage of the project, shown in the renderings below, is slated to top off in 2028. Phase 2 will be finished by the year 2032 or 2033 (not shown in renderings)










































News from: https://www.thecheongna.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=5650

Renderings from: 청라국제도시 국제업무지구 가 구역 계약체결 - 풍경-도시 갤러리


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Lotte planning construction of Lotte Songdo Mall by 2025*

Lotte has been planning the construction of the Lotte Songdo Mall for a decade, but so far, little progress had been made. Lotte actually built on this plot part of the project, but only the residential part (INCHEON | Lotte Mall Songdo Officetel | 168m | 551ft |...), and delayed the construction of the Mall, probably because it is expected to be less profitable. This had actually become a significant issue, and the city of Incheon tried to tax Lotte some more to punish them for not actively developing the site.

Now, it seems that things are starting to move forward, as Lotte has just announced the revised plans for the Lotte Songdo Mall, to be completed in 2025. Construction would start in a year or so. It would include a shopping mall, but also a vineyard, an artificial beach, as well as a luxury resort with an height of 21 floors.


















롯데몰 송도 2025년 개장 추진…도심속 리조트·쇼핑몰 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 강종구 기자 = 도심 속 리조트형 쇼핑몰을 추구하는 '롯데몰 송도'가 2025년 하반기 개장을 목표로 사업 청사진을 내놓았다.




www.yna.co.kr













인천 송도국제도시 내 롯데몰 내년 공사 본격 착수…2025년 하반기 개장


【파이낸셜뉴스 인천=한갑수 기자】 인천 송도국제도시에 조성되는 ‘롯데몰 송도’가 오는 2025년 개장을 목표로 내년부터 공사를 본격화한다. 인천시와 인천경제자유구역청은 롯데몰 송도 건립사업 현장인 국제업무지구 A1블록에서 ‘롯데몰 송도 변경 사업계획 설명회’를 개최했다고 2일 밝혔다. 이번 설명회는 롯..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

South Korea set to build largest tourism resort in Northeast Asia - Global Construction Review


A project to create the biggest tourist resort in northeast Asia has taken a step forward after its developers secured $1.5bn in funding. The Inspire Integrated Resort is to be…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

*The Dream Island*

I haven't seen anyone post about this project yet.
Years ago there was major land reclamation at the bridge towards Incheon airport, but it was basically empty grass/swamp for years now. Google Map View of the site
Now construction has finally picked up pace and is making progress.
The project will include the Hansang Specialized Business District, which combines complex commercial facilities, luxury hotels, Hansang Street (commercial and sales facilities) with the Hansang Business Center, various entertainment and leisure sports facilities such as the 36-hole public golf course, fairway village, ocean marina resort, water park, and a green area plan, including large eco-friendly marine ecological parks, will be established on a site equal to 15% of the total area.

Some renderings:


















Construction progress:

















Construction Status:








세계한상드림아일랜드


세계한상드림아일랜드



www.hansangdream.com





And here are some more detailed renders of all the individual projects on the island, from hotel, parks, golf course, and more:








세계한상드림아일랜드


세계한상드림아일랜드



www.hansangdream.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

While there is already an existing thread for that project (INCHEON | Songdo I-Core City [Former Incheon Tower...), the Incheon Tower project has now officially been reborn as the I-Core City, for which you will find a recap below. I'm making this announcement here as well due to the scale of that project, for those who weren't aware of the previous Incheon Tower project.

*New Project officially announced as I-Core City, with main 103-floor 420-meter tower and secondary 70-floor tower as cornerstone of project*

I had recently mentioned that the project for the Incheon Tower, which had been abandoned, had been the topic of some recent negotiations with the Bluecore Consortium to develop the area. There was also a public forum in which specialists evaluated that the project would likely have to be scaled down, probably to less than 90 floors.

Well, there has been some breakthrough, because the negotiations with Bluecore have now been finalized, and the new project has formally been announced. Its official name will be "I-Core City". The target is for construction to start in 2024, with a completion in 2030.

At the center of this new project is a main tower, which will have a height of 420 meters (103 floors). If completed today, it would be the world's 35th tallest building. It would also overtake the North East Asia Trade Tower (305m) as the tallest building in Incheon, and become Korea's second tallest skyscraper after Lotte World Tower and just ahead of the LCT Landmark Tower (411 meters) in Busan. That's of course excluding the Hyundai Global Finance Center (which might have a height of 569 meters or a lower one), as well as potential other projects in Seoul (Yongsan IBD...). Also, I'm including observation tower, the I-Core City tower would also be eclipsed by the Incheon Crystal Top Tower (INCHEON | Crystal Top Tower | 448m | 1470ft | 30 fl | Prep) which will be higher at 448 meters, but which would not be classified as a skyscraper because most of its floors would be empty.

This main tower would be further to the West further to the previous project. While the site of the former main tower, at the Northern tip of the lake, will be the location for the project's secondary tower, with a height of 70 meters. This secondary tower would have a "unique design" and be the subject of an international architectural competition.

The project also includes a large ferris wheel by the waterfront, a marina also on the waterfront, a 18-hole golf course, an aquarium, a theme park, as well as other business, commercial and leisure facilities.

So huge news overall, to see the project come back to life with such a large scale. On a side note, local residents are still claiming for the plans to include the 151-floor tower. I don't think that's happening any time soon.

I still have some concerns about this project. Obviously it's sheer size will make it a complicated one, but while Songdo is a fairly good location, it's still not top tier location. It's remote from Seoul, still lacks some infrastructure, and while it's a great success in many ways, in others it does just feel like a regular planned city with its flaws. The most urgent thing will be transportation. The core project will be the GTX Line B, which will not go to this area of Songdo, but will be crucial in overall bridging Songdo with Seoul. Then we have a plan for an additional extension of Incheon Line 1 to the West, and finally the Songdo tram, which would be a tram line within Songdo, shaped like an "8" and which would pass through the area of the I-Core City Project.














































































인천 송도 랜드마크 ‘103층 빌딩·대관람차’ 건립


인천 송도에 국내에서 두 번째로 높은 103층 빌딩과 대관람차, 18홀 대중 골프장 등을 건설하는...




www.khan.co.kr













송도 중심부에 103층 랜드마크… 2030년 우뚝 선다


인천 송도국제도시 6·8공구 중심부에 103층 높이의 초고층 랜드마크가 들어선다.인천경제자유구역청과 송도 6·8공구 중심부(128만㎡) 개발사업 우선협상대상자인 블루코어 컨소시엄은..




www.kyeongin.com













인천 송도 6·8공구에 103층 빌딩 건립…개발사업 청사진 공개


【파이낸셜뉴스 인천=한갑수 기자】 인천 송도국제도시 인천대교 주변 6·8공구에 랜드마크가 될 103층 초고층빌딩과 18홀 골프장이 조성된다.인천경제자유구역청은 7일 송도국제도시 G타워에서 송도 6·8공구 공모 개발 사업 관련 시민 설명회를 개최했다고 9일 밝혔다.송도 6·8공구 우선협상대상..




www.fnnews.com













송도에 매머드 타워 들어선다103층 빌딩 재추진


인천 송도국제도시에 100층 이상 초고층 건물 건립이 재추진된다. 인천경제자유구역청과 민간사업자인 블루코어컨소시엄은 7일 송도 6공구·8공구 공모 사업 시민설명회를 열고 이 같은 내용이 포함된 개발 청사진...




www.wowtv.co.kr













"송도 랜드마크 기대 이하"...103층 대체 타워에 송도 민심 '부글'


인천 송도 6·8공구 중심부 개발사업의 밑그림이 공개된 가운데, 151층 인천타워를 대체할 랜드마크 타워의 높이나 시설 배치 등이 당초 주민 요구에 부합하지 않자 민심이 들끓고 있다.10일 송도 주민들이 모인 온라인 커뮤니티 올댓송도엔 삭발시위와 천막농성 등 대규모 집회·민원활동 등을 예고하는 글·댓글이 하루에만 수십 건씩 게재되고 있다.이들은 인천경제청과 블루코어 컨소시엄이 지난 7일 발표한 ‘송도 6·8공구 중심부 개발계획’을 비판하고 있는데 골자는 인천타워를 대신할 랜드마크 타워의 설계 높이가 낮고, 각 시설의 공간 배치가 엉




www.incheonin.com













송도국제도시 새 랜드마크 103층 건물 추진


송도국제도시 새 랜드마크 103층 건물 추진, 강준완 기자, 사회




www.hankyung.com













송도국제도시 6·8공구 협상 ‘극적’ 타결 전망


인천투데이=김현철 기자│인천 송도국제도시 6·8공구 개발이 본격화 할 것으로 보인다. 인천경제자유구역청과 블루코어컨소시엄이 협상을 극적 타결을 앞두고 있다.20일 인천경제청 관계자 등의 말을 종합하면, 양측은 송도 6·8공구 내 100층 이상 건물 1동과 70층 규모 1동 등 랜드마크를 건설하는 내용을 골자로 한 사업협약을 앞두고 있다.ㆍ[관련기사] 인천 송도국제도시 6·8공구 우선협상 45일 연장당초 인천경제청은 지난 4월 7일 우선협상자 지위를 회복한 블루코어컨소시엄과 지올해 7월 5일까지 우선협상을 마칠 예정이었다. 그러나 인




www.incheontoday.com







Daum 카페





kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Project officially announced as I-Core City, with main 103-floor 420-meter tower and secondary 70-floor tower as cornerstone of project*
> 
> I had recently mentioned that the project for the Incheon Tower, which had been abandoned, had been the topic of some recent negotiations with the Bluecore Consortium to develop the area. There was also a public forum in which specialists evaluated that the project would likely have to be scaled down, probably to less than 90 floors.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^The design is pretty solid (assuming it's not a placeholder), but I still can't help but feel like Songdo is too much yesterday's idea of a planned city, and in so being, not different enough from too many other areas of Korea to draw people to it. Then toss in those locational issues you talked about, and the fact that Songdo seems much bigger than needs to be and so reduces demand for itself, and...I dunno. Incheon 151 was an amazing design, and before I knew more about Korea, it was just exciting. Now, I can't help but doubt that this is just...not a good idea. If Lotte World Tower's having trouble filling up--after all these years, in Seoul--will this tower ever really be justified?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^The design is pretty solid (assuming it's not a placeholder), but I still can't help but feel like Songdo is too much yesterday's idea of a planned city, and in so being, not different enough from too many other areas of Korea to draw people to it. Then toss in those locational issues you talked about, and the fact that Songdo seems much bigger than needs to be and so reduces demand for itself, and...I dunno. Incheon 151 was an amazing design, and before I knew more about Korea, it was just exciting. Now, I can't help but doubt that this is just...not a good idea. If Lotte World Tower's having trouble filling up--after all these years, in Seoul--will this tower ever really be justified?


Yes, I do agree with you. Overall I think that Songdo has been quite successful, in attracting inhabitants, with some universities, and especially with some company HQs or research centers, especially in biotechnologies. They have built some good parks, the transportation infrastructure is improving, and so has the retail/leisure environment. But still, it's not exactly unique compared to other Korean new towns (especially Gwanggyo, Dongtan, Sejong, Eco Delta City...), and it has not attracted FDIs as much as hopes. Building the world's second tallest building there wouldn't have made that much sense. A 103-floor tower will make more sense, but it will still not be so easy to find tenants (especially with a 70-floor tower next to it). The easiest way would be to have one large Korean conglomerate become the main or only tenant, but at the time being there isn't one obvious candidate.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Hana Financial Group HQ in Cheongna*
> 
> The Hana Financial Group, one of South Korea's largest banks, recently announced the design of its new headquarters, which will be built in Cheongna. The design is from American architectural firm NBBJ.
> 
> ...


*Start of the Construction of the new Hana Group HQ in Cheongna*

Construction of the new Hana Financial Group HQ in Cheongna has just started, with completion sheduled for February 2025.
*
















*









하나금융, 청라 그룹헤드쿼터 첫 삽…2025년 준공 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이지헌 기자 = 하나금융그룹은 지난 15일 인천 청라국제도시 소재 하나글로벌캠퍼스에서 '청라 그룹헤드쿼터' 착공식을 개최했다고...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hoban Construction selected as preferred bidder for development of Incheon South Harbor*

Hoban Construction has been selected for the development of part of the Incheon South Harbor, located right next to the International Terminal at the Northern tip of Songdo.

To be honest I don't know all that much about this project, but here's what it may look like when completed.


















호반건설, 인천남항 2단계 배후단지사업 수주


[서울=뉴시스] 이예슬 기자 = 호반건설이 2종 항만배후단지 개발사업을 진행한다




newsis.com













인천 남항 2단계 2종 항만배후단지 개발 우선협상자에 호반건설 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 홍국기 기자 = 호반건설은 해양수산부로부터 '인천 남항 2단계 2종 항만배후단지 등 개발사업'의 우선협상대상자로 선정됐다고 2...




www.yna.co.kr













호반건설 인천남항 2단계 배후지 개발…사업다각화 눈길


[인천남항 2단계 2종 항만배후단지 조감도(호반그룹 제공/연합뉴스)]호반건설이2종 항만배후단지 개발사업을 진행합니다.호반건설은 해양수산부로부터‘인천남항2단계2종 항만배후단지 등 개발사업’의우선협상대상자로 선정됐다고21일 밝혔습니다.이번 사…




biz.sbs.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Songdo's 103 floors, 420m tower has received conditional approval.
The conditions aren't really anything substantial as the city just wants the developer to review and amend a few administrative details and procedures. Once those amendments are approved by the first half of 2023, the 420m tower will break ground sometime in 2024 and top off in 2030. If the tower is built, it is poised to become South Korea's second-tallest building after Seoul's 555m LWT. This renewed proposal is surprisingly moving faster than Hyundai Motor Group's GBC.








인천시, 송도 '103층 타워' 개발계획 조건부 의결


103층 초고층 타워를 포함한 인천 송도국제도시 6공구·8공구 개발사업이 첫 행정절차 관문을 통과했다. 인천시는 25일 투자유치기획위원회를 열고 송도 6·8공구 128만㎡ 개발계획을 조건부로 의결했다고 밝혔다. 이날 시 투자유치기획위원회가 개발계획을 의결하면서 내 /> <meta data-rh=




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Completion of Phase 1-1 of the Songdo Waterfront*

The first phase of the Songdo Waterfront has new been completed, and just opened up yesterday. This is actually formally known as Phase 1-1, and is built along a 930 meter-long waterway connecting the sea with the main lake, with some parks and some pedestrian bridges.

This is only a small steps though, as the remaining steps will be much more important in scale. And also, for now, and as you can see, the area directly adjactent to the waterfront is still mostly unbuilt, so it's still not all that attractive.

The next phase will be phase 1-2, starting construction next year, and focusing on the main lake as well as the waterway connecting Songdo from the main land to the North. That phase should be completed by 2027.

*

























*









인천 송도 워터프런트 1-1단계 완료…"해양친수도시 조성" | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 신민재 기자 = 인천 송도국제도시 유수지와 수로를 'ㅁ'자 형태로 연결하는 워터프런트의 첫 번째 구간 공사가 마무리됐다.




www.yna.co.kr













인천 송도 워터프런트 첫 단추...930m 수로 준공


인천 송도 워터프런트 첫 단추...930m 수로 준공, 강준완 기자, 사회




www.hankyung.com













국내 최장 물길 인천 송도 워터프런트…서막 올랐다


바다와 송도 6공구 유수지 연결 1-1단계 사업 준공 자전거도로·보도교·물놀이시설·수변데크 등 모습 드러내 2027년 전체 준공 예정…수질, 인천 앞바다 수준으로 향상 담수능력 늘어나 송도지역 침수 피해 예방 효과도




www.mk.co.kr













‘물의 도시’ 베네치아처럼… 송도 워터프런트 1단계 사업 완료


27일 인천송도국제도시 잭니클라우스 골프클럽 서북쪽에 있는 송도워터프런트 1-1단계 준공 현장. 15m 폭의 기존 수로를 매립하고 6공구 방향으로 폭 60m의 새로운 수로를 만드…



www.donga.com


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

*Dream Island Update*


























세계한상드림아일랜드


세계한상드림아일랜드



hansangdream.com





*Songdo Land Reclamation Update*

It seems like the land reclamation for the next phase of Songdo has already started.

Before:









Recently updated footage:









Planned reclamation:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiftshot said:


> *Dream Island Update*
> 
> View attachment 3572680
> 
> ...


Yes, regarding the reclamation of Songdo (Area 10), it is indeed well underway.

If you look at the video below (at around 3 minutes 10 seconds) taken last month, you can see that even much more progress has been done compared to the satellite picture which probably dates from 1 year ago or so.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Lotte planning construction of Lotte Songdo Mall by 2025*
> 
> Lotte has been planning the construction of the Lotte Songdo Mall for a decade, but so far, little progress had been made. Lotte actually built on this plot part of the project, but only the residential part (INCHEON | Lotte Mall Songdo Officetel | 168m | 551ft |...), and delayed the construction of the Mall, probably because it is expected to be less profitable. This had actually become a significant issue, and the city of Incheon tried to tax Lotte some more to punish them for not actively developing the site.
> 
> ...


*Approved plans for the Lotte Mall Songdo*

The plans for the new Lotte Mall in Songdo have been approved by the architectural committee. The design of the main luxury tower remains fairly similar, although the height has been increased from 21 to 22 floors. However, the mall has changed quite a bit, and is more conventional.

Lotte is hoping to open the complex in the 2nd half of 2025, so they'd have to start construction soon.

Also, to discuss about this project, I'm reviving the existing thread, which I had used to talk about the already completed adjacent officetel towers part of the same complex (there were 2 threads), so I'm reviving the thread for the mall itself: INCHEON | Lotte Mall Songdo | App


















2025년 송도에 롯데몰 생긴다…경관 심의 통과


[롯데몰 송도 조감도 (사진=연합뉴스)]인천송도국제도시에들어서는리조트형쇼핑몰'롯데몰송도'가경관심의를통과했습니다.오늘(8일) 인천경제자유구역청에따르면인천경제청은전날경관심의위원회를열어&nbs…




biz.sbs.co.kr













'롯데몰 송도' 경관심의 통과…"2025년 개장 목표" | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 신민재 기자 = 인천 송도국제도시에 들어서는 리조트형 쇼핑몰 '롯데몰 송도'가 경관 심의를 통과했다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------

